# lilly found after release



## olayak (Apr 26, 2009)

hi. in case you remeber my past posts about my feral pij Lilly who had to be released, I thought I would give a quick update.
(Lilly turned out to be male, btw, so don't be confused when I say "he"!)

It was a very successful release. Thanks to a kind pigeon-talk member, I was able to band him before the release. He stayed with the local flock, which is near my house, so I was able to keep an eye on him. After about 2 months of freedom, I found him on the ground - unable to fly, starving, and dehydrated. I brought him back home and to the avian vet. He was so sick that she was suprised that he was still alive! We started him on Baytril and Nystatin. It turned out he also had worms, so then Panacur and Albon (?). he is now super healthy and fattening up. He has a few more days of medication left, and then I can re-release him. 

Right now I am just worried that he won't be able to care for himself outside. The vet said that he has trouble "regulating his own yeast". But she suggested it might get better. Also, since I raised him in my home for 6 months, he is not very assertive when it comes to getting food when the other feral pigeons are around.

This is the second time in his life he has been found outside and nursed back to health (I got him originally from rehabbers when he was 2 months old. He had very bad malnutrition). I am so worried that he won't be able to care for himself and that I wont be able to find him next time he is ill!
Any suggestions? Keep your fingers crossed that he will do well!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I would hold off releasing him, with the history he has coupled by his ongoing immune issues, you should consider keeping him until he is in perfect health or you might want to find him a permanent home.

Thank you for always being there for him and thank you for the update.


----------



## olayak (Apr 26, 2009)

of course!
I can't keep him, unfortunately. He is super sweet, but I already have a male pigeon. they used to love each other before they hit puberty, but now they fight  I also have 3 large dogs, a cat, and a husband. So I have a pretty full apartment. Someday we would like to move somewhere bigger so I can build a real loft, but it's not in the cards now. 
So is anyone interested in caring for a sweet male pigeon, about 8 months old? He is totally healthy when kept indoors. He just can't deal with outdoors. sigh.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

DO post in the Adoption section, Olayak, and mention where you are located...and if you would ship...

ALL THE BEST TO LILLY with

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you can post him in the adoption thread.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

PICTURES~~~~~~Pictures~~~~~Pictures!!!!

Please!


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

I agree with the rest of the members, this pigeon was lucky enough to survive twice with your help, please do not release him anymore. He is not fit for life outside.


----------

